# Blues Guitar ...



## music teacher (Oct 2, 2005)

Any guitar players around that play blues, open tunings, and slide?


----------



## Mathias (Nov 28, 2006)

I do. What are you playing?


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I play with a slide. the blues i play screams down the mississippi down to lousiana where i learned it and lived it


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

I play blues piano... more in the barrelhouse/honky-tonk vein though. I can play a little slide... and I really like those old 1920's blues musicians (Skip James, Mississippi JOhn Hurt, etc.)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I would what they were playing?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------

